# Single IVF Support



## crossfingers (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Im new! and would love some support...I have waited which seems a lifetime and had all my tests now an just waiting for my dates to start IVF. I have been told it'll be around Easter time and becoming more anxious and stressed. 
Not knowing what to expect and how im going to juggle the scans....what the side effects will be on the drugs...  

If anyone has gone through it or about to id love to hear from you  xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Crossfingers and welcome... I'm hoepfully going through DE IVF over easter - here's hoping the easter eggs don't get muddled up       
Have just started my meds today.... luckily no injections tho.
Take care mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome Crossfingers  

Lots of us here going through this, I'll be having my 4th fresh IVF at the end of April....

I see you posted re meeting up, if you are around on Saturday then do come and join us in Warwick - the more the merrier  

And do shout out if you have any questions, we're all here to support eachother

Suitcase
x


----------



## crossfingers (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank-you fro your replies...i suddenly dont feel all alone anymore... Wish i could meet up on sat but cant make it unfortuntely.

Please keep me posted of your progress, where are you having treatment?


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Crossfingers, welcome to the singles boards!  In answer to some of your original questions, you might glean a lot from reading through the Single Women's IVF thread as you'll get a sense of long vs short protocol treatment, different drugs and their side effects, frequency of scans etc.  Wizard, Rose and Esperanza are all down regging at the moment (long protocol) so you have instant company!    The Single Abroadies thread is also pretty busy, with many of the women undergoing either own egg or donor egg IVF.  

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I was at LWC (London Women's Clinic) in London, now at Reprofit in Czech Republic. Live in north hampshire/surrey area....

Suitcase
x


----------

